# ISPConfig 3.0.1.1 released



## Till (31. März 2009)

ISPConfig 3.0.1.1 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.1.


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.1.1.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changes:
--------------------------------------


- Many bugs have been fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?string=&project=3&due[]=20&status[]=closed&do=index


For a detailed changelog, please have a look at the SVN history with an SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Debian Lenny (5.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 8.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.1
- CentOS 5.2
- Fedora 9


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

And select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.


Manual update instructions
--------------------------

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2009)

```
php -q update.php 
->
mysql pass
->
Dann dieser Fehler:

ERROR 1146 (42S02) at line 32: Table 'dbispconfig.billing_invoice' doesn't exist
Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]: yes
```
update selber läuft durch, einloggen anschließend nicht mehr möglich


----------



## Till (31. März 2009)

Du hast irgendwann mal ein svn update oder aber von SVN  installiert zu haben. Nachdem Du einmal ein SVN Update installiert wurde kannst Du keine normalen Updates mehr einspielen da die Datenbank dann inkompatibel ist. Du kannst dann nur noch von SVN updaten was aber nicht für Produktionssysteme geeigent ist. Dein Problem hat also nicht mit diesem Release zu tunm root Folder nach, dort findest Du ein Backup das vor dem Update erstellt wurde.

Da Deine DB jetzt gelöscht ist, schau mal in


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. März 2009)

Jo ist np für mich, hab eh schon wieder ein Backup eingespielt. 
Dachte das 3.0.1.1 ist aus dem svn weiterentwickelt. Wusste ned das parallell gebaut wird. Dann ist das oben erledigt.
Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (31. März 2009)

Das SVN aus dem Trunk wird Version 3.0.2 und enthält bereits neue Tabellen während 3.0.1.1 aus einem Branch für 3.0.1 Bugfixes kommt.


----------



## Falcon37 (31. März 2009)

Vielen Dank  Aber ein schlechtes timing, war gerade mit der Installation von der vorigen Version fertig.


----------



## Till (31. März 2009)

Zitat von Falcon37:


> Vielen Dank  Aber ein schlechtes timing, war gerade mit der Installation von der vorigen Version fertig.


Dann rufst Du einfach:

ispconfig_update.sh

auf der shell auf und wählst stable und nach einer Minute hast Du die aktuellste Version


----------



## planet_fox (31. März 2009)

Hi Till,

Du hast mich jetzt überrascht, hätte nicht so schnell mit einem update gerechnet. Hat auch ohne Probleme geklappt



> Du hast irgendwann mal ein svn update oder aber von SVN  installiert zu haben


Warum funktioniert das bei mir meintest du das falcon zwischen der stable und der aktuellen version aktualisiert hat ?


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

> Warum funktioniert das bei mir meintest du das falcon zwischen der stable und der aktuellen version aktualisiert hat ?


Ja, die Tabellen wurden ein paar Tage nach Freigabe der stable Version hinzugefügt.


----------



## TTP (10. Mai 2009)

|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| |
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, |
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>> Initial configuration

Notice: Undefined variable: distver in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135
Notice: Undefined variable: distid in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135
Notice: Undefined variable: distbaseid in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135
Linux Distribution or Version not recognized.81-89-100-82:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install#

das passiert, wenn ich die install.php aufrufe :-(


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2009)

benutzt du debian ?

dann schau mal was in folgender datei steht


```
cat /etc/debian_version
```
wenn dort 5.0.1 steht, bitte ändern in 5.0


----------



## TTP (10. Mai 2009)

jopp...

habs aber jetzt hinbekommen über den link der manuellen install-file 
ISP Config läuft jetzt...

meine Begeisterung hält sich allerdings in Grenzen...
Man loggt sich ein und erstmal steht dann da "Login fehlgeschlagen" aber die Seite lädt er trotzdem 


PS: Ja stand 5.0.1 ^^


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2009)

> Man loggt sich ein und erstmal steht dann da "Login fehlgeschlagen" aber die Seite lädt er trotzdem


Ja ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und wurde schon gemeldet. aber ich weiß auch nciht wo das genau her kommt


Ist dir das mit Firefox oder welchem browser ?


----------



## TTP (10. Mai 2009)

IE8 und FF3 ^^


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2009)

Ich kann es beim FF3 nicht reproduzieren. Hat möglicherweise irgend was mit einem plugin zu tun, das Ihr insttalliert habt. IE8 hab ich bei mir nicht drauf.


----------

